

The story of how the dinosaurs disappeared is getting more and more complicated - ryanb
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=14698363

======
erikstarck
Interesting.

Now, imagine you were earth. You want to support life. In fact, you want life
to flourish. What do you do?

You've tried "small", but bacterias are too small to flourish.

You've tried "water", but fish and crawfish just isn't enugh, is it?

You've tried "plants", but trees and flowers just grow, they don't expand,
evolve.

You've tried "big", but an even bigger rock killed them all. And ouch it did
hurt too!

Now, what do you try?

How about "smart"?

Yes, that's it!

Smart grows.

Smart expands. Smart can even _protect_ you from those pesky big rocks flying
around out there. No more hurt, no more pain.

And smart evolves. Boy does smart evolve! No longer do you have to rely on
that long and tedious process "smart" chooses to call "evolution". No, smart
can _accelerate_ evolution.

Yes, smart can also be destructive, but it's a learning phase, needed in order
for smart to evolve to a level where they can protect you from those big, ugly
rocks (ouch ouch ouch!).

Even better: they can put your precious life on other planets.

Think about that: accelerated evolution and spreading to other planets. Now
_that's_ flourishing!

Yes, humans truly are the best invention of earth ever. You should be proud of
yourself.

